# I am a yardsale scrapper and i hit a bonanza



## user 12009 (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday, on my very first stop (I followed a sign on this one) I hit a bonanza. It almost filled the back of my HHR. I go up the driveway and ask my normal questions. 

*Do you have and jewelry or old coins?
That didn't work so I ask me 2nd set of questions.
*I also buy old cellphones and computers. Broken or not doesn't matter. I recycle.
That still didn't work so I polietly say thanks and started to leave. When another member of this yardsale comes up. I guess he had overheard me. He pointed to a big trash can. The recycle type you take to your curb. He said he just threw some computer parts in and I could have for free. 

Inside was about 10 motherboards and a couple sticks of RAM. I almost have to crawl inside to get that RAM. As I am trash can diving he starts a conversation and it turns out he builds computers and has a lot to get rid of. So he takes me into his "shop" (garage)

He says you can have all those hard drives for $5 and out comes a $10 ready to ask for change. Then he says see all those motherboard boxes (about 15) he will take another $5. 

Then he starts talking geek and I am lost. But my ears perk up at the mention of two servers in the backyard. I offer $1 each, sight unseen. (I am dollardan) They were big and heavy. Well I just finished for the day getting ready to pack these all up and send to Jack at Relectrocycle. If he reads this he can get ready to send another label. That will make 7 cartons shipped to him this month.

And to make my day even better at the end of my route I bought a digital sony mavica MVC-FD73 camera. The memory is a 3.5" floppy disk. This is the exact camera I wanted when it first came out. Is was around $600 and way out of my budget. No I didn't pay a dollar. I paid 50¢

Here is my stash taken with my new "old" camera.


----------



## GotTheBug (May 19, 2014)

Excellent day I would say.


----------



## Long Shot (Sep 8, 2014)

A man right after my own heart! Excellent Dan!


----------



## willysboy2001 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow...I am totally envious!! I consider it a good yard sale day if I can find one computer or computer related stuff. I've never had a day that good ....


----------



## user 12009 (Dec 10, 2014)

willysboy2001 said:


> Wow...I am totally envious!! I consider it a good yard sale day if I can find one computer or computer related stuff. I've never had a day that good ....


Well if it will make you feel better, last saturday only one computer.


----------



## WEEE Ben (Dec 10, 2014)

Good score! that should keep you busy for a while.
Sometimes the stars align to your favour so whilst your in the right alignment, do back out and and keep looking, there'll be another load like this just around the corner.


----------



## marlyn (Jun 19, 2016)

That was definitely a lucky day. Do you have any set of questions you normally ask people to buy / get the stuff? Maybe I'll learn something


----------

